# Ultimate Unit Game: Retro Edition #2 - DAKKA



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the next Ultimate Unit Game! This Game will be focussed on (as the title suggests), shooting. After the successes of the previous game, I thought we could aim to get the series even more popular - I wanna hit that 32 competitor mark, dammit! 

So, shooting only. This means any Movement Phase abilities or psychic powers are out of the question, and there's no involvement for anything done in the Assault Phase. Again, I think most codices have a good standing in this game, perhaps with the exception of Tyranids who unfortunately lack the flexibility of firepower to deal with the possible array of units out there. Shooting will be resolved simultaneously, there will be no cover, and all weapons will be considered to be within their minimum range (sorry to those of you who are partial to a Conversion Beamer). There will be set "to-hit" values for blast and template weapons, and Look Out Sir! rolls will be taken as usual. That's about all I can think of for now, but I'll post a more formal version of the rules once I close the Game to entries.

All I require from you to participate is your signature in blood, in this here thread (ketchup does not count). You won't be submitting your entry just yet, but it'd be nice to see what codices are being considered. Remember you only get one unit for the entire game, so make sure it can deal with whatever it comes up against. Also note that 40k-approved Forge World units, and all vehicles (excluding fliers and FMCs) are permitted. No Apocalypse though.

Entrants:
- Warsmith7752
- Romero's Own
- MetalHandkerchief
- returnoftheclown
- The Sturk
- d3m01iti0n
- MidnightSun
- Archon Dan
- CattleBruiser
- routine
- Grokfog
- High_Seraph
- Silens
- CE5511
- AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
- Boc
- Iron Angel
- Iniquity
- Jace of Ultramar
- Zodd
- LTKage
- Stephen_Newman
- The Meddler
- Biellann

24/32 places filled.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Count me in.

However I do have a question. With units such as Space Marine Sternguard and Chaos Space Marine Obliterators is the ammo/weapon decided by the player or by you?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The Player. Any specific tactics/requirements you wish me to adhere to then please do let me know. Also know that wound allocation will be done randomly, as all models will be considered to be the same distance from each other. No hiding behind your grunts, you cowardly officers!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you have the new Tau codex, Spanner?

If so, sign me up.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Indeed I do - consider yourself signed up.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there an auto sign-up button?

But please sign me up!


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Time to redeem myself from last time. Count me in!


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Im in. So we basically pick one unit from our codex, load it up with the appropriate options, and go with it? And is there a point limit?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yup that's pretty much it. There may be further restrictions/requirements, but that's essentially it. More details will be posted once the game is full.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

_"Zadkiel, bring me my plasma guns - _all _of them"._

Sign me up.

Midnight


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay. I'll try this one. Sign me up. 

Army candidates:
Blood Angels
Dark Eldar
Necron

FYI I have no idea how this works.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want a glimpse at how they're run, just browse the General 40k section for any of mine, Samules', mynameisgrax's, or the original King of Cheese's games. Should clear up any confusion as to how the game will work. I'll provide more specific instructions once I close entries to the game.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Sign me up! 

Potential codexes used:

Tau, Orks, maybe guard or grey knights depending on point levels and if a blob can count as a unit


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey now Spanner, you know you can't have one without me right? And I _may_ even use a different dex this time! proly not but who KNOWS?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'll join. Got some evil plans to fulfil!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm In! I'll probably be sticking to Codex: Grey Knights, but I'm not certain on that yet; I may give Tau or Necrons (or something) a try


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

By the way Spanner, if you open this for submissions during the weekend, at least keep submissions open until tuesday, I won't have internet until then. Or announce the roolz and I'll send mine before I leave.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Entries will probably stay open until the end of next week, just for maximum attention. Though if we start drying up with entrants I'll consider closing earlier. But don't worry, you'll have plenty of time to submit your entries after I ask for them - and I can always extend deadlines if people let me know in advance.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im in! Bolters FTW lol


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

This series has gone away from that weird, complicated and far-fetched format? Why has nobody informed me of this?

Of course I'm in!

Couple of questions though; 
Points cost of unit? I see none. It would seem weird if there is no maximum.
When you say units are within minimum range i suspect you mean melta, rapidfire and other such rules are always in effect, right?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome back! :biggrin:

I'll be posting up points requirement etc once I know exactly how many people are going to be in this game. Why? Dunno really, it's just how I like to do it. And yes, minimum range means within range of Rapid-fire, Melta, Salvo etc.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

What about Grenade range?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, all thrown grenades such as frags will be considered to be in range.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in... fuckers


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> And yes, minimum range means within range of Rapid-fire, Melta, Salvo etc.


Cool. What about conditional rules, such as the Necron Deathmarks' Hunters from Hyperspace rule.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Provided these abilities are not used in the movement phase or assault phase, then yes. The example you provided above would be permitted.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Hunters from Hyperspace activates when the Deathmarks enter the table, whether it is being deployed prior to turn 1 or from Reserves. Since technically, both units will hit the table at once, it could be argued that it is still valid.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well the wording states that the marker is applied in deployment. As forces are technically being deployed, then Hunters from Hyperspace would be active.


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll give my Daemons a go again.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Signed...


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm in mufafuckers


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Me too I missed the last one, but I don't want to miss this one as well. Now, do I go with henchmen or space marines...


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

The Meddler said:


> Me too I missed the last one, but I don't want to miss this one as well.


Ditto.
I'm in too.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I think you will get more sign-ups by announcing points and rules Spanner.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Oooo! We could get a line of chorus girls doing the can-can while spanner (wearing a top hat of course) reals off the rules and regs like a ringmaster!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

returnoftheclown said:


> Oooo! We could get a line of chorus girls doing the can-can while spanner (wearing a top hat of course) reals off the rules and regs like a ringmaster!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

:goodpost:
Nice!


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Watched spaceballs last night actually!

Haha Fantastic!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, well I've only gone and finalised the UNIT REQUIREMENTS!!!

*Ultimate Unit Game: Retro Edition #2 - Dakka!*

- You may take one unit from any 40k codex that comes to 200 points or under.
- This unit may only consist of one Kill Point, and may not be or contain a named Character, or be a Flier or Flying Monstrous Creature.
- Note that all other vehicles and monstrous creatures are allowed.
- Also note that any Forge World units from any Forge World army are also permitted, on the conditions that a) they must be the most up to date rules, and b) they are not an Apocalypse unit.

*Notes on Gameplay*

- This will be a knock-out tournament, similar to the previous Game. Contestants will be drawn against each other each round until there is only one victor left.
- Any spaces left in the 32 slots will be taken up by filler units.
- Units will shoot simultaneously, resolving casualties at the same time.
- Wounds will be allocated randomly across the unit, with the exception of Precision Shots, though Look Out Sir! saves may be taken as usual.
- All units are considered to be Fearless to avoid roflstomping by higher LD units, and to avoid Pinning situations.
- Units are considered to be at minimum distance from each other, meaning they will be within Melta, Rapid Fire, Grenade and Salvo distance. Note however that weapons that increase in damage over distance will unfortunately be at their minimum range. Also note that Ordnance Barrage weapons with minimum ranges will be considered to be within range, so may fire as normal.
- If you have preferences regarding the use of combi-weapons etc, please notify me before the game starts.
- Note that any abilities/powers/etc that are used in the Movement or Assault Phases, may not be used in this game. Abilities etc that are used before the Movement Phase, in the Shooting phase, or during/before Deployment are acceptable


Template/Blast weapons will work as following:
- Template: D3+1 automatic hits
- Small Blast: D6

1-2 - No Hit
3-4 - 2 Hits
5 - 4 Hits
6 - 6 Hits
- Large Blast: D6

1 - No hit
2 - 2 Hits
3 - 5 Hits
4 - 7 Hits
5 - 9 Hits
6 - 12 Hits

*Please note that the number of hits/template cannot exceed the maximum number of models in the target unit.


I require your entries by Midnight on Friday 26th April - I will still accept entries from people who have not yet expressed an interest. If you require an extension on this deadline, please inform me in advance, else I will simply strike you off the list of competitors.

REWARDS - Um... yeh. This is still a WIP as far as I know. While the immediate reward for coming in the top four may not be apparent (I will +rep all top four contestants), but there is a long term award system in the works. All and any participation in any of the games that I have run will count towards this, so fear not!

Good luck to all, and may the shootiest entry win!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, with this edition being Dakka that we're looking at good ranged units.
Hmm...


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Vehicles will the be main concern for me...hmm...


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

So with the 1-Killpoint stipulation, does that mean that Combined Infantry Squads are out for IG? Or are they in?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't find a direct comment on whether Combined Squads count as one Kill Point. If you can find evidence that they only count as one, then that's perfectly fine. Otherwise I suppose you're still buying individual units before combining them. Anybody got a ruling on this?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I can't find a direct comment on whether Combined Squads count as one Kill Point. If you can find evidence that they only count as one, then that's perfectly fine. Otherwise I suppose you're still buying individual units before combining them. Anybody got a ruling on this?


They are classed as one in the Imperial Guard FAQ last time I checked. Hope that helps.

As for me I am tempted to just go for Nids again but after their abysmal failing last time I think I need something to stand up to all those Tau units I expect will be in this competition.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Combined squads are a single kill point. But the Platoon command squad, Heavy weapons teams, ect are seperate from the combined squads


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Entry submitted... I cheated, Reaver Titan, suck it!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Quick! Someone take Lukas the Trickster with that nifty stasis grenade!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Boc said:


> Entry submitted... I cheated, Reaver Titan, suck it!


A Titan for 200pts or less? I need to read up on these Forgeworld units


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Another question for you Spanner: Given your ruling on powers/abilities in the movement phase, does this mean that the Riptide does not get the benefit of its Nova Generator?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm. I find it odd that they say the decision must be made in the Movement Phase, when afaik it doesn't affect movement at all. Split minds about this - I mean rules are rules, but this seems counter-intuitive. 

I think I'm going to stick with no, seeing as a) this could open up a whole messy can of worms if I say yes, and b) it's not as if the Riptide's going to struggle to make a mess of most units it comes up against.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Spanner,
What about adding a member of the royal court to necrons or wolf guard to space wolves since they dont add a kill point to the unit


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been asked this question a couple of times now, and I'm going with "yes, you can".


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

A question about Blasts/Templates: Do they have the same effect on units of one model as they do on multiple-model units?

Also, I have to ask: Is a Reaver Titan actually a possibility? I've never read any Apocalypse rules, so this is an honest question born of ignorance


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Routine said:


> A question about Blasts/Templates: Do they have the same effect on units of one model as they do on multiple-model units?





spanner94ezekiel said:


> *Please note that the number of hits/template cannot exceed the maximum number of models in the target unit.


Answer your question? 

With regards to Boc's Titan, you needn't worry on 3 accounts:
1. Titans cost at least around the 500pt marker, and the one Boc's talking about is over 1k IIRC.
2. I've said no Apocalypse units anyway.
3. Nothing Boc said should ever be taken seriously. Unless he's talking about being behind you. Then you run like fuck.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Submitted. Got a bit of an unconventional addition in my unit but I think it will serve nicely for this specific purpose.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Crap, I shouldve read things a bit more closely, thanks Spanner


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> 3. Nothing Boc said should ever be taken seriously. Unless he's talking about being behind you. Then you run like fuck.


I'll have to sig that later...


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

So Spanner, was there a final decision on whether or not an Imperial Guard Combined Infantry Squad is allowable?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Entry in!

Good luck muthafuckersss!!!!!!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Continuing my tradition of choosing novelty units instead of min/maxed powerhouses, can't wait for this one to start! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> - Units are considered to be at minimum distance from each other, meaning they will be within Melta, Rapid Fire, Grenade and Salvo distance. Note however that weapons that increase in damage over distance will unfortunately be at their minimum range. Also note that Ordnance Barrage weapons with minimum ranges will be considered to be within range, so may fire as normal.


Does this mean that the monoliths portal of exile affects every enemy in the unit? If so, I'll probably choose something else. It would be a bit _too _overpowered for my liking.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Karnax said:


> Does this mean that the monoliths portal of exile affects every enemy in the unit? If so, I'll probably choose something else. It would be a bit _too _overpowered for my liking.


Lol, I'd forgotten about monoliths! :shok:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Routine said:


> So Spanner, was there a final decision on whether or not an Imperial Guard Combined Infantry Squad is allowable?


Yes, my final decision is that Combined Squads are permitted.



Karnax said:


> Does this mean that the monoliths portal of exile affects every enemy in the unit? If so, I'll probably choose something else. It would be a bit _too _overpowered for my liking.


In theory, yes the portal would affect all models. This is part of the reason for why I am banning Monoliths in this game. The other part of the fact is they're stupidly difficult to take down unless people are packing tonnes of anti-AV14. Bear in mind that this is nothing new, as they were also banned in earlier games.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

I disappear for a couple of days and look what happens!

Pm shortly


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> In theory, yes the portal would affect all models. This is part of the reason for why I am banning Monoliths in this game. The other part of the fact is they're stupidly difficult to take down unless people are packing tonnes of anti-AV14. Bear in mind that this is nothing new, as they were also banned in earlier games.


Yeah, I thought so. I'll just have to go with my second choice then.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> they're stupidly difficult to take down unless people are packing tonnes of anti-AV14. Bear in mind that this is nothing new, as they were also banned in earlier games.


Would Leman-Russ Tanks fall into the same category?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

No, Leman Russ are fine.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Well good luck to one and all. I will have a better showing this time, at least I hopes so!


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

What happens in the case of simultaneous destruction?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll be interested to see what Spanner throws at us, in the way of Filler Units...


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

The Sturk said:


> What happens in the case of simultaneous destruction?


I think I've seen that happen before (a melee game maybe), and I think they just ran it again until there was a clear winner


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

In anycase, my request is sent. I just hope it works out, at least for a few rounds.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Good luck everyone! May the dice gods be with you. 

And High_Seraph, you bowed out too quickly last game for me to whoop you, hopefully you can last a bit longer this time :wink:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The Sturk said:


> What happens in the case of simultaneous destruction?





Routine said:


> I think I've seen that happen before (a melee game maybe), and I think they just ran it again until there was a clear winner


This is indeed the case.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I should be sending in a list soon. One question first, do rules which come into play at the start of the turn (i.e. Mindlock, Daemonic power, etc) come into play in this?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Provided it's not happening in the Movement or Assault phases, then yes it is in effect.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Well I figured you would like a chance to advance so I bowed out early, _just_ for you. You big creepy clown you.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

High_Seraph said:


> Well I figured you would like a chance to advance so I bowed out early, _just_ for you. You big creepy clown you.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

For me or you? I say for you!


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh you and your ability to twist :wink:

I'll be sure to send the remains of your broken warriors to your door.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Then I shall be kind enough to consign yours to the Emperor's Light.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

PM sent!  Quick question, do I get the rolls for inconceivable customisation and the daemonhost special abilities? It says for jokaero you do it when you deploy and for daemonhosts at the start of each of your turns. I think I'll probably get the roll for jokaero but I'm not sure about daemonhosts.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Both are acceptable as they do not occur in the Movement or Assault Phases.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Today is the day, good luck to everyone!


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks spanner.
To :victory:!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

No!! Good luck is for me only!!:laugh: Nah good luck!!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent, for once everyone has their entries submitted on time - so let's crack on!

As we have 24 out of 32 slots filled, the remaining slots will be taken up by the previously mentioned filler units, which will consist of:

Filler #1: 


Codex Eldar

Vyper Squadron (1x Bright Lance, 1x Scatter Laser, 1x Eldar Missile Launcher)


Filler #2: 


Codex Black Templars

Crusader Squad (Missile Launcher, Meltagun, 10 Initiates and 2 Neophytes, with Bolters)


Filler #3: 


Codex Eldar Corsairs

Corsair Hornet Squadron (One with Pulse Laser and one with Eldar Missile Launcher)


Filler #4: 


Codex Orks

Lootas (12, including 3 Meks with Rokkit Launchas)



Filler #5: 


Codex Horus Heresy - Betrayal

Legion Heavy Support Squad (6, 3 with Multimeltas, 3 with Autocannons)



Filler #6: 


Codex Elysian Drop Troops (IA8)

Elysian Veteran Squad (Sgt has Plasma Pistol, 2x Meltaguns, Flamer, Lascutter, 5x Auxiliary Grenade Launchers, Grenadiers doctrine)


Filler #7: 


Codex Blood Angels

Land Speeder Squadron (2x Multimelta/Heavy Flamer, 1x Dual Heavy Flamers)


Filler #8: 


Codex Tau Empire

XV8 Crisis Team (Shas'vre w/ AFP, Cyclic Ion Blaster and Drone Controller, 2x Shas'ui w/ Plasma Rifle/Fusion Pod/Advanced Targeting System, Shield Drone)


_________________________________________________________________

Here are all the units you guys have submitted. We got a nice variation this time around, and surprisingly not too much Guard or Tau.

*Grokfog*

20 Dark Eldar Kabalites with Blaster


*Boc*

10x Necron Immortals (Gauss Blasters)
1x Cryptek - Harbinger of the Storm w/Voltaic Staff


*Stephen_Newman*

10 Kabalite Trueborn
-2x Splinter Cannons
-2x Blasters
-6x Shardcarbines


*Iron Angel*

10x Immortal with Gauss blasters
1x Cryptek with Staff of Light


*CattleBruiser*

30 Shoota Boyz, 2 Rokkits 


*Silens*

5 Crypteks all Harbingers of Destruction 


*Iniquity*

Keeper of Secrets, with a Greater Reward and a Lesser Reward. 
Telepathy - psychic shriek.
Greater Reward will be swapped for a Greater Magic Weapon, the Lash of Despair 


*MetalHandkerchief*

Tau XV8 Commander:
Neuroweb system jammer,
XV8-02 Iridium Battlesuit,
Airbursting Frag-projector,
Fusion Blaster,
Cyclic Ion Blaster,
Drone Controller,
2 Missile Drones


*LTKage*

10 Eldar Fire Dragons, Exarch with Dragon's Breath Flamer and the Crack Shot and Tank Hunters Exarch Powers.


*Biellann*

3 War Walkers (Eldar)
- War Walker w/ 2 Scatter Lasers
- War Walker w/ 2 Scatter Lasers
- War Walker w/ 2 Eldar Missile Launchers


*Warsmith7752*

7 noise marines with 5 sonic blasters, a blast master and doom siren


*High_Seraph*

10 man Dark Angel Dev squad with four missile launchers


*returnoftheclown*

Defiler


*Karnax*

Leman Russ Demolisher
-Demolisher Cannon
-Heavy Bolter
-Two sponson Heavy Flamers
-Hunter Killer Missile


*Romero's Own*

10 Immortals with Gauss Blasters


*MidnightSun*

Dark Angels Command Squad
2 Plasma Guns, 2 Meltaguns, Apothecary, 2 Storm Shields


*CE5511*

Riptide with TL fusion blaster, Ion accelerator and Stimulant injector


*routine*

Imperial Guard Combined Infantry Squad: 
(3) Squads (30 men total); all three squads w/ (1) Heavy Weapons Squad each w/ Autocannon; (2) squads w/ (1) Flamer each, (1) Squad w/ Melta-gun


*The Sturk*

Triarch Stalker with Heat Ray.


*The Meddler*

Inquisitorial Henchmen Squad
2 jokaero weaponsmiths
2 daemonhosts
2 warrior acolytes w/ power armour and hot-shot lasguns
2 warrior acolytes w/ power armour, meltaguns
1 warrior acolyte w/ power armour, flamer


*Archon Dan*

Necron Immortals x10 +Cryptek
-Gauss Blasters
-Cryptek
-Harbinger of the Storm with Voltaic Staff


*Jace of Ultramar*

6 Sternguard, 6 Combi-Melta, Sgt w/ Power Axe & Melta Bombs


*AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH*

2x Obliterators
- Mark of Nurgle


*Zodd*

Blood Angel Baal Predator
+ Heavy Bolter Sponsons
+ Stormbolter
+ Hunter-killer missile
+ Extra armour

_________________________________________________________________

And now to the match-ups for Round 1!


*Karnax vs Filler #3*

*Zodd vs Filler #1*

*routine vs The Sturk*

*Filler #2 vs Iniquity*

*MetalHandkerchief vs returnoftheclown*

*Filler #8 vs High_Seraph*

*Silens vs LTKage*

*MidnightSun vs Filler #4*

*Boc vs AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH*

*Biellan vs Archon Dan*

*Romero's Own vs Jace of Ultramar*

*Stephen_Newman vs CattleBruiser*

*CE5511 vs Filler #5*

*Grokfog vs Warsmith7752*

*Filler #7 vs The Meddler*

*Iron Angel vs Filler #6*

________________________________________________________________

I'll start rolling this weekend, so the results will be up at the latest by next Friday, but there's a good chance it'll be before then.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> *MetalHandkerchief*
> 
> Tau XV8 Commander:
> Neuroweb system jammer,
> ...


I thought that the FAQ said that only broadsides could take missile drones?
Anyway, ouch! With no AP2 weapons I'm relying on poor dice rolls.

Good Luck MetalHandkerchief! See you on the battlefield


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

CE5511's entry comes to 220pts... I thought the cap was 200?

Anyway, Good luck in the First Round Sturk!


Edit: Btw Spanner, nice job varying the fillers; we've got some interesting match-ups this round


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm yes, I think you've got the points for the Stim Injector muddled up CE5511 - I assume you accidentally used the first value rather than the second. My bad for not spotting that earlier.

And yes, returnoftheclown is indeed right about the FAQ saying only Broadsides can take Missile Drones. 

So if you two want to send me an edit that'll be fine. I'm assuming MH, you'll just want to replace the Drones with different ones? And CE, I'm guessing a different Support System?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hmm, Not a good match up for me. I'll just have to hope 38 splinter shots can drown your guys Warsmith. Good luck!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> Not a good match up for me


I'm not so sure, it could be very close if my templates roll badly as 20 is a lot of bodies. 

....wait what, so your telling me chaos isn't supposed to sympathise the the enemy? uh alright then....

LET THE GALAXY BURN about time a chaos unit won this thing.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Good thing I gave my guys power armour and not carapace. Hopefully 4 melta shots and (hopefully) two str8 shots will do the job.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Good luck to Jace, seems like a nice even match up between the two of us


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Crap. Yea i only saw the first value. Sorry guys and good catch!! 
I'll just skip out on a support system, at this point it could be tailored to a specific unit.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I'm assuming MH, you'll just want to replace the Drones with different ones?


Sure thing, gun drones will be fine. Good luck mr. clown


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Routine said:


> CE5511's entry comes to 220pts... I thought the cap was 200?
> 
> Anyway, Good luck in the First Round Sturk!
> 
> ...


Good luck to your Routine. Lets just hope I can get to that melta-gun in time


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck to Biellan. Looks like we have a good match-up that could swing either way. I'd also like to wish good luck to everyone else. Some of those matches are looking brutally one-sided.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

This might hurt a bit.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> This might hurt a bit.


I think you have kinda the upper hand, considering missile launchers insta-kill XV8. Though it may get very close.

By the way Spanner, what are 'fusion pods'? Are we talking Fusion blaster + missile pods? :laugh: (Filler #8)


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Go go gadget 2+ save!
I'm actually surprised by the lack of vehicles around. I suppose at the 200 pts. cap not many are that good.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

What the fuck are Elysian Drop Troops

Also I have no idea why all you people who took Immortals bothered with Stormteks. Did you posers forget about the Gauss rule and Rapid Fire range?

You would have been better off with a vanilla Cryptek with a Staff of Light to crack 3+ saves. Like I took.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Elysian Drop troops are a Forge World Imperial Guard regiment.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

The Sturk said:


> Good luck to your Routine. Lets just hope I can get to that melta-gun in time


Either he has to land a shot early, or my 3 auto-cannons need to get lucky... either way, I'm nervous about this one 

Btw Spanner, how are you planning on randomizing the wound allocation?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> By the way Spanner, what are 'fusion pods'? Are we talking Fusion blaster + missile pods? :laugh: (Filler #8)


Erghhhh... I was clearly not paying enough attention - for clarification they're Fusion Blasters. I blame early mornings on weekends. :alcoholic:




Iron Angel said:


> What the fuck are Elysian Drop Troops


As mentioned, they're a specific Regiment of Imperial Guard, with their latest rules set found in Imperial Armour 8: The Raid on Kastorel-Novem.



Routine said:


> Btw Spanner, how are you planning on randomizing the wound allocation?


Allocate each model in the squad a number, then use a number generator to allocate wounds to each model. It's late so I'm probably not thinking straight to explain accurately or in detail, but essentially there'll be an equal chance for any model to be wounded (Look Out Sir being in effect though).


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, so the larger the squad, the lower the chance of a particular model being hit... hopefully the odds work out and my melta-dude stays alive long enough to matter.

Thanks for the quick response Spanner!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Iron Angel said:


> Also I have no idea why all you people who took Immortals bothered with Stormteks. Did you posers forget about the Gauss rule and Rapid Fire range?
> 
> You would have been better off with a vanilla Cryptek with a Staff of Light to crack 3+ saves. Like I took.


I can't speak for anyone else but I did it out of habit. I tend toward Tesla Immortals, so the anti-tank Staff helps the squad in that set-up. I made the switch to Gauss, given they'll be in Rapid-fire but the other habit stuck in there. Not complaining as 24 anti-vehicle shots on my first opponent will help a lot.

But speaking of AP 3, how come none of us Necron went with 5 Destroyers or 5 Lords? I was thinking quantity over quality: hasn't failed me yet. Maybe I should have gone 15 Warriors.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I think you have kinda the upper hand, considering missile launchers insta-kill XV8. Though it may get very close.


I never said I might lose just that it might hurt a bit before the eventual victory!k: But still that invuln will help out a lot until that drone goes down. Hopefully before they have inflicted to many casualties one me.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Romero's Own said:


> Good luck to Jace, seems like a nice even match up between the two of us


Good luck to you as well Romero, I was thinking the same thing about our units being a good match.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but I did it out of habit. I tend toward Tesla Immortals, so the anti-tank Staff helps the squad in that set-up. I made the switch to Gauss, given they'll be in Rapid-fire but the other habit stuck in there. Not complaining as 24 anti-vehicle shots on my first opponent will help a lot.
> 
> But speaking of AP 3, how come none of us Necron went with 5 Destroyers or 5 Lords? I was thinking quantity over quality: hasn't failed me yet. Maybe I should have gone 15 Warriors.


I considered it strongly, but there were some sticking points.

1: Destroyers aren't that great, lets be real. I'll take 20 AP4 S5 shots over half that many AP3 shots any day, even if they are Preferred Enemy. They really gutted Destroyers in the new Codex.

2: You're paying for Jump Infantry, something that will never come into effect. Inefficient points usage.

3: Lords intrigued me but those are more CC based. A lord costs considerably more than an immortal and doesn't offer too much in return, especially on the anti-vehicle front.

4: Warriors are a bit TOO fragile. Going from 4+ to 3+ armor saves is a huge jump in survivability and you only lose 3-4 models to get it. Warriors exist to either tank hits as a huge mob of 20 with a res orb, or as 5-man squads for objective taking/contesting on later turns.

Overall Immortals were, in fact, the best choice. If we were allowed Pinning though, I'd have taken Deathmarks and made you all cry...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I went for quality over quantity and I'm drawn against Orks... Well, could be Shoota Boyz, I guess. I've still got my FnP, and Rapid Firing Plasma Guns hurt whoever you are.

For the Lion and the Emperor!

Midnight


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Iron Angel said:


> I considered it strongly, but there were some sticking points.
> 
> 1: Destroyers aren't that great, lets be real. I'll take 20 AP4 S5 shots over half that many AP3 shots any day, even if they are Preferred Enemy. They really gutted Destroyers in the new Codex.
> 
> ...


Those are all very good points. Immortals really are the go-to squad in most games. But as you also said Deathmarks make people cry. They were my original choice too, until Pinning was removed. I even asked that HfH worked for the game. But against vehicles, we'd be hurting with Deathmarks.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

update pls


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:secret: Ssh! I'm on the case...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> :secret: Ssh! I'm on the case...


Nice. By the way, did you get that thing I sent ya?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm guessing not - was it email or PM?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I'm guessing not - was it email or PM?


I'm guessing not either. It was international, overnight, next day delivery. I knew I shouldn't trust the post office to send bribes.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm guessing not either. It was international, overnight, next day delivery. I knew I shouldn't trust the post office to send bribes.


Cant trust those mail men. I sent a 12 pack, some 7up, and strippers overnight delivery! He never recieved them either :cray:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh no, I received them alright... :crazy:

That is- er... um... yeh.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Aha! Yes, I've finally gotten around to rolling those matches for round 1 - so here we are...

*Karnax vs Filler #3*

The Demolisher Cannon of the Leman Russ, on paper should make light work of the paper-thin Hornets. However, poor rolling on the damage table draws this one out, with Shaken result after Shaken reccurring time and again. Finally, they are slowly whittled down, though the Russ loses two Hull Points in the process.

Karnax moves on.

*Zodd vs Filler #1*

Again, a fairly unbalanced match up for the Eldar, which the Predator demonstrates in its opening volley, shredding the Scatter Laser off one, and glancing two of the others. The Vypers can only inflict two glances over the turns as they disintegrate under the weight of fire.

Zodd moves on.

*routine vs The Sturk*

The Triarch Stalker manages to inflict a solitary wound from its flamer, before being nuked shortly by the Infantry squad.

routine moves on.

*Filler #2 vs Iniquity*

The Keeper of Secrets gets lucky and rolls Corrosive Breath for its Lesser Reward. Initially the fight swings in the favour of the Crusaders, who manage to bring the Keeper down to its last wound, though taking heavy casualties in the process as they lose momentum. The Daemon then makes a bit of a boo-boo and Perils on its Psychic Test for Psychic Shriek - a double 1. So in its final throes it manages to take out the final Crusaders...

REMATCH

This time the match is nowhere near as close, as the Greater Daemon is nowhere near as lucky, and is finished off in short order.

Filler #2 moves on.

*MetalHandkerchief vs returnoftheclown*

Oh dear. Oh deary, deary me. That poor Defiler probably had it coming with all that death and destruction it committed over the years in service to the Dark Gods. All brought to an end by a single Fusion Blaster shot.

MetalHandkerchief moves on.

*Filler #8 vs High_Seraph*

Those Missile Launchers prove mighty useful as a Shield Drone and Shas'ui are dropped instantly, with the bolters adding another Suit to the corpse pile. Return fire is substantial, but insufficient, inflicting 4 wounds (but luckily no Launchers). The Shas'vre is finished off the next turn in return for another two wounds.

High_Seraph moves on.

*Silens vs LTKage*

The first exchange is a 4 for 3 affair in favour of the Fire Dragons, with 2 Crypteks reanimating at the end of the phase. The Crypteks slay 5 Dragons over this turn and the next, but are quickly wiped out in the second turn by those unforgiving melta weapons.

LTKage moves on.

*MidnightSun vs Filler #4*

A nasty matchup for the Dark Angels here, and it shows. in the opening volley the Apothecary and both Meltagunners are taken out, in return for four wounds. The Plasmagunners manage to hold out and inflict another 4 wounds before being overrun by superior numbers.

Filler #4 moves on.

*Boc vs AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH*

Ergh. This was not fun to roll. After approximately Ican'tfuckingrememberhowlong,itwasthatbad, I looked like this:










Oh, and Boc had finally managed to inflict some wounds and kill the damn Obliterators. Bloody Reanimation Protocols, making rounds go on forever...

*mumbles* *muttering*

Boc moves on.

*Biellan vs Archon Dan*

This was much quicker, as although the War Walkers inflict a decent amount of damage (four wounds), the Necrons blaze their way through and onto the next round.

Archon Dan moves on.

*Romero's Own vs Jace of Ultramar*

Now this probably would have been pretty even. If it were not again for Reanimation Protocols. The Sternguard all hit with their meltas in turn one, inflicting 5 wounds, but suffer three in return. Then the sustain begins to take its toll, as the Astartes simply cannot outlast the Necrons who grind them down.

Romero's Own moves on.

*Stephen_Newman vs CattleBruiser*

Again, a rather nasty matchup, this time for the Dark Eldar it would seem, as they are wiped out in that first round of shooting, only managing to inflict six wounds in return.

CattleBruiser moves on.

*CE5511 vs Filler #5*

Well if you thought the previous game was quick, take a gander at this one. The Riptide annihilates the Legionnaires in one shot from its Ion Accelerator.

CE5511 moves on.

*Grokfog vs Warsmith7752*

Although the Dark Eldar manage to inflict a nice four wounds onto the Noise Marines, the Sonic Blasters really pull their weight as the return fire inflicts an impressive 16 wounds on the Dark Eldar. Without their weight of fire, they cannot inflict the damage they need, and are easily mopped up by the Slaaneshi.

Warsmith7752 moves on.

*Filler #7 vs the Meddler*

Not a long fight once more, as the meltagun Acolytes make short work of the Speeders, and with only the loss of the Hot Shot Acolytes from the Heavy Flamers.

The Meddler moves on.

*Iron Angel vs Filler #6*

The Elysians boast significant firepower, and this takes its toll on the Immortals, inflicting 6 wounds. Return fire however is more effective, stripping the squad down to just its Sergeant, who is polished off next turn.

Iron Angel moves on.

_______________________________________________________________

And so, the match ups for round 2:

Iron Angel vs CE5511

The Meddler vs CattleBruiser

Boc vs Warsmith7752

Archon Dan vs Romero's Own

Filler #2 vs MetalHandkerchief

routine vs Karnax

Zodd vs Filler #4

LTKage vs High_Seraph


So I should have this all done and rolled by the same time next week. Well done to all those who got through and commiserations to those who didn't!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Like I said, bad matchup for me. Well, congratulations Warsmith, and everyone else that got through the first round


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats to those moving on.

This makes twice in the first round that I've gotten knocked out on round one. I'm going to start fielding something much better, like Blackjack and hookers... you know what, forget the blackjack.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh wow. returnoftheclown, I feel sorry for that round. You could literally have come up against almost anyone else and done well for yourself. I feel like a robber :security:

Of course I'm still happy to move on 

Up against power armour next round though... Remember to put my precision shots (if any) on that melta and missile, Spanner


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

My condolences to the widows/widowers of those Eldar pilots. 

Immortals vs Immortals? What madness is this!?
Good luck to my honourable opponent. I'm just going to go over here and NOT deploy my Wraiths.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

A Demolisher Russ? Crap...

Oh well, at least I got through!

Good luck in the next round Karnax!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Condolences to Jace for missing out this turn. Sounds like Reanimation Protocols were your downfall.

Good luck to Archon Dan for the coming round. May the best unit win. Hang on a second.....


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yay got though the first round! Condolences there Jace. Maybe the next next time?


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Routine said:


> A Demolisher Russ? Crap...
> 
> Oh well, at least I got through!
> 
> Good luck in the next round Karnax!


Yeah I do have an advantage this round, though it will really come down to whether or not I can kill your meltagunner before it kills me.

Good luck to you too (you probably need it more :grin.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

WHOA WHOA WHOA.

WHOA.

LTKage is using non-dark Eldar?

What manner of twilight zone is this?


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Arthureon crouched, listening intently for signs of movement ahead, before motioning his warriors forward. The Fire Dragons were close to the core of the catacombs. He could distantly hear the whining of Shuriken Catapults and the hate filled cries of the warhost in the distance. The Autarch and his Seer Council had specifically selected Arthureon and his students to destroy the heart of the Necron tomb.

Though his blood boiled at the thought skulking around like some Striking Scorpion, Arthureon knew from his many lifetimes worth of experience that the wisdom of Autarch and the witch sight of his Farseers and Warlocks a far better guide than his overweening pride. Focusing his rage-filled spirit, the Exarch sought master this unnatural turn of events by focusing on the slaughter that Khaine bequeathed to his Temple.

Cautiously, the Eldar passed hundreds of deactivated Necrons. The Fire Dragons placed powerful secondary charges that would cripple the facility once the main generator went critical. Lost to their warmasks, the Eldar under Arthureon's command gave gave no voice to their fear nor exhibited any of the telltale signs of dread that affected the craftworld's citizen militia. Do or die, their lives were forfeit to Khaine until another Path or death took them.

At last, the warriors of the Dragon's Maw Temple came to a great hall. Sickly neon-green pulsed from the power core. Now, Arthureon would snuff out what perilous futures the Farseers had foreseen. Then he saw the servitors rise. The same hateful-green light that radiated from the core shone from their Cyclopean eyes. They raised their staves and unleashed a withering hail of fire upon the Fire Dragons, which was returned in kind.

Two of the Fire dragons were impaled by beams of searing hot light. One warrior jerked his weapon sideways as he fell and inadvertently killed his brother aspect warrior. Seizing the initiative, Arthureon brought his Dragon's Breath Flamer to bear against the Necrons. The searing heat of the weapon melted their metal forms as Khaine's wrath had likely done in ages past.

Overconfident in their victory, the Eldar were stunned to see the metal reform. The moment's hesitation was costly and another Fire Dragon lost his life. His fellows howled in rage and unleashed such a brutal torrent of fire than the seemingly implacable warriors were reduced to metallic puddles.

Moments passed. After what seemed like a thousand centuries, Arthureon ordered the charges placed and the spirit stones of the fallen recovered. Their mission accomplished, the warriors made their escape with unseemly haste.



Iron Angel said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA.
> 
> WHOA.
> 
> ...


Is this an accurate depiction of what you feel like?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

So not only did I win, but I caused spanner suffering? SUCCESS!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

LTKage said:


> Is this an accurate depiction of what you feel like? this


1:35 my face exactly


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Pointy-ears-filler gone. Orksis-filler next. Come get some


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

:ireful2: CURSES!!! Foiled again!

*Sigh* 

oh well, gives High_Seraph a chance anyway 

Well played Metal! Good luck in your future battles


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I wonder how a unit of three carnifexes with two sets of devourers each would have done. 36 twin linked S6 shots in one unit.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Other than kill the equivalant of 8 space marines in power armor it would cost a ton. 570 points


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Uhmm what happened the last time we fought return? Oh yeah you lost like a VIRGIN!! Oh and please return that used cd. I miss it and would like to enjoy your screams again. :biggrin:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Spanner, you alive? *nudge*


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Zzzzz....

*snort*

Sorry, what? Oh, yeh right. Umm... results.

*frantic searching*

Ah yes, here we are.

Round 2 Results!

*Iron Angel vs CE5511*

The Immortals appear to struggle to pierce the thick armour of the Riptide battlesuit, inflicting only 3 wounds across three turns (one of which was self-inflicted via Gets Hot). Meanwhile, despite overheating once and missing once, and despite Reanimation Protocols, the Ion Accelerator does its job in falsifying the truth behind the Immortals' name.

CE5511 moves on.

*The Meddler vs CattleBruiser*

It all started so promisingly for the Henchmen. Although the Daemonhosts rolled Warp Grasp, the Jokaero rolled Penetrating Ammunition, and as a result inflicted a total of nine wounds. However, 56 shoota rounds and 2 rokkits to the face later, and only the Flamer Acolyte is left standing. Like a true warrior he takes another ork with him.

CattleBruiser moves on.

*Boc vs Warsmith7752*

The opening volleys are fairly nasty for both sides, with the Noise Marines inflicting five wounds, and the Immortals inflicting four. However, Reanimation Protocols show their worth again as three of the felled rise once more, swinging the balance. Although neither the Doom Siren or Blast Master was taken down earlier, the Chaos Space Marines cannot compete and are flayed alive... though they probably enjoyed every moment of it.

Boc moves on.

*Archon Dan vs Romero's Own*

Ermagherd. I thought the previous round was bad. And now I get dual Immortal line-up. This one went on and on, with neither side managing to take any real advantage. In the end Archon Dan wins, mostly due to the additional Cryptek just swinging things slightly in his favour. For the record, this went on for in excess of 8 turns...

Archon Dan moves on.

*Filler #2 vs MetalHandkerchief*

So with what MH instructed me to do, the Commander uses his Airburst Fragmentation Projector and Cyclic Ion Blaster, but unfortunately rolls the rather useless "Through Unity, Devastation" for his Warlord Trait. The lack of damage output against MEQ shows through as even with his Neuroweb System Jammer, the Commander can only inflict two or so wounds each round. Despite not managing to wound the targeted Meltagunner via Precision Shots, both it and the Missile Launcher fail to hit and wound every round. Instead, it appears that Bolters are the bane of the Tau, as the Commander is gradually stripped of his wounds, and probably also his dignity.

Filler #2 moves on.

*routine vs Karnax*

The Leman Russ inflicts a massive nine wounds in the opening shell, but fails to get that all important meltagun. Fortunately for him, it misses. The second shell misses completely, rolling a 1 to hit, while the meltagun glances. The next turn, 5 more Guardsmen are slain, but again the meltagun eludes death, and returns fire with a cheeky stun. It then inflicts a second glance in the following turn, before being caught out by a third Demolisher Cannon Shell. With nothing left to scratch the AV14 plating, the remainder of the Guardsmen are quickly wiped out.

Karnax moves on.

*Zodd vs Filler #4*

A potentially nasty match-up for both sides here with the mean dakka of the Pred facing up against the multitude of S7 and S8 shots of the Lootaz. Fortunately for the Baal Predator, the Orks performs like Orks and only manage to glance it once before being turned to a smear of blood.

Zodd moves on.

*LTKage vs High_Seraph*

The first turn is dead even, with 6 wounds inflicted on both sides (though the Fire Dragons manage to take out one Missile Launcher). The second turn is also dead even, with 4 wounds inflicted each. Although the Exarch is taken down, one plucky Fire Dragon remains to claim the victory.

LTKage moves on (just).

_________________________________________________________________

Congratulations to all who moved on to the next round, and as ever commiserations to those who were knocked out. The next round matchups are posted below, and I should be able to get them done tomorrow. This leaves the Semi-finals and Finals for next weekend. Good luck to all! 

CattleBruiser vs Archon Dan

Filler #2 vs routine

CE5511 vs Boc

Zodd vs LTKage


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

So by my count, the melta-gunner stripped 3 Hull points from the Leman Russ, is that right?

Edit: Because I just checked my BRB, and 3 Hull Points is all it has, which would mean the melta-dude Wrecked it with his 2 glances and 1 Stun


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Aye, that is indeed my bad. Not quite sure how I missed that - so routine is up against Filler #2 rather than Karnax.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

3 Hull points isnt what you'd expect a Leman Russ to have, is it? Seems too few


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't blame Romero and I. You matched us Spanner. 

Thrilled to be moving on but I would be happier facing the Baal Predator instead of all these Orks. Oh well.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

hee hee hee. Archon. it's a veritable mob of boyz against some immortals. Spanner is going to have fun with all the dice rolling in our round.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn it spanner, you got my hopes up for nothing.  Eh, good luck to you then routine. :victory:


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks dude, good fight


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Damnit LtKage I will has mah revenge!! but damn close match. Good luck in the rest of it.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

And so, the Quarter-final results:

*CattleBruiser vs Archon Dan*

The Necrons have a devastating first turn, inflicting a whole 11 wounds on the Orks, who inflict a respectable six in return. However, after losing so many of their number, the Orks find it difficult to keep killing sufficient Immortals to overcome the effects of Reanimation Protocols, and are eventually outlasted.

Archon Dan moves on.

*Filler #2 vs routine*

The Crusaders inflict a nasty 11 wounds on the Guardsmen, and kill both of the flamers. The Guard have a poor shooting phase, inflicting a meagre five wounds, mostly due to the failures of the flamers and autocannons to inflict any wounds whatsoever. Both sides continue to trade casualties for the next seven rounds, with it coming down to the three Autocannons facing off against the Missile Launcher and a Bolter. Unfortunately, repeating their consistently poor performance throughout the round, the Autocannons fail to do anything and are gunned down by the merciless Templars.

Filler #2 moves on. Can anyone stop it?

*CE5511 vs Boc*

Judging by CE5511's previous round, the odds are in his favour. And that does indeed appear to be the case, as he inflicts ten wounds with the Ion Accelerator in the first round. Fortunately for Boc, one of those casualties happens to be the Cryptek, meaning they all still get their Reanimation Protocols/Ever Living. So four manage to get back up, and despite the Riptide missing with the Accelerator, don't inflict any wounds. They are then finished off with another salvo.

CE5511 moves on.

*Zodd vs LTKage*

A very nasty matchup for both sides - this essentially came down to luck as to who would survive the other's firepower. Predictably, the Fire Dragons turn the Predator to slag instantly. However, would the Pred be able to shred all the Eldar for a re-match? Unfortunately not, as it inflicts a respectable seven wounds, which unfortunately is not enough.

LTKage moves on.

_________________________________________________________________

Once again congratulations to all who got through, and commiserations to those who didn't. As I mentioned before, Semi-finals and Finals will be done by this time next week. I'll get a new game thread up not long after that, so those who are knocked out already - fear not! Anyhow, these are the matchups for the Semi-finals:

CE5511 vs Filler #2

LTKage vs Archon Dan


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey mate, you've got me moving on despite the fact that I got wtf-face-raped by CE5511  Think it's supposed to be LTKage vs Archon Dan


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Ousted by a Filler... I'm going to go curl up in a corner now. And maybe sob a little

Whats the next game going to be Spanner?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Boc said:


> Hey mate, you've got me moving on despite the fact that I got wtf-face-raped by CE5511  Think it's supposed to be LTKage vs Archon Dan


Yeh my bad once again... I really should try getting some sleep. :alcoholic:



Routine said:


> Ousted by a Filler... I'm going to go curl up in a corner now. And maybe sob a little
> 
> Whats the next game going to be Spanner?


I haven't quite decided yet - there are a number of possibilities that I am considering.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Ouch. Thanks for the beating LTKage :wink: 
.
.
And thanks for running the game, Spanner :victory:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I second Zodd. Thank you Spanner. This has been lots of fun and I'm looking forward to the next game; while hoping I can keep winning here. Though I am a little confused by who my next opponent is.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Once more I am foiled by marines. Thanks for the fun


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I third what Zodd and Dan already said: Thanks for running another excellent game Spanner:clapping:, and good choices with those Fillers :grin:

Anyone want to place bets on the winner? The way CE5511 has been going, the only way I can see him losing is if LTKage gets through Archon Dan, and then fries CE with Melta fire in the first round of shooting

Edit: Also, I just realized that CE5511, if he wins here, will have 2 first place finishes and one second place in the last three UUGs...

So a tip of the hat to you, CE, for obviously knowing your stuff :king:


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments Routine  But im just playing the statistics game really. There isnt to much special about what I do


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a quick heads up: Sorry, but I didn't have time to roll the Semi's and Final this weekend because I have exams this week. However, I can get it done by the end of this Friday. Just so people don't think I've randomly abandoned this.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well Heretics - here are the results for the Semi-Finals.


*Semi-final 1:*
CE5511 vs Filler #2

The opening salvo from the Ion Accelerator deals a meagre three wounds to the Templars, taking out three Bolter-armed Initiates. Return fire however does no damage to the hulking battlesuit. The second fullisade from the Riptide does four wounds, this time dropping both the Meltagun and Missile Launcher. Once again, return fire causes no wounds. The third shot goes astray, and a double fail from the TL Fusion Blaster allows the Crusaders an opening, inflicting two wounds with their bolters. However, the Tau pilot gets his shit together and nukes the remaining five.

CE511 moves on to the Final.


*Semi-final 2:*
Archon Dan vs LTKage

A nasty match-up here for both sides, with the armour-ignoring damage of the Fusion Guns versus the plentitude of AP4 from the Gauss weaponry. This takes its toll in the opening turn with the Fire Dragons inflicting a massive seven wounds (though the Dragon's Breath Flamer fails to inflict any wounds). Despite this, return fire from the Immortals absolutely shreds the Eldar, their T3 and 4+ armour being their downfall against the anti-infantry Gauss Blasters.

Archon Dan moves on.

_________________________________________________________________

And now the play-off for third place...

*Third Place Playoff*
LTKage vs Filler #2:

Once again, both sides deal massive damage in their first turns. The Dragons inflict a massive nine wounds on the Templars, but amazingly fail to kill either the Missile Launcher or the Meltagun. Return fire is equally deadly, as the Templars reduce the Eldar to one Fusion Gunner and a wounded Exarch. Both sides trade a wound, losing the Fusion Gun for the Missile Launcher. However, the Flamer fails at the last hurdle, and the Exarch is slain. 

It's Final time!

*Final*
CE5511 vs Archon Dan:

So we have the Riptide Battlesuit which has been absolutely lethal in the previous rounds, facing up against the implacable Necron Immortals. 

Opening shots from both sides are fairly disappointing - the Ion Accelerator cleanly misses, leaving only one wound to be inflicted with the Fusion Blaster, while the Immortals scrape a return wound off the Riptide, but their downed Immortal does not reanimate. The second turn is more exciting with the Tau this time inflicting four wounds, in return for another from the Gauss Blasters. Two Immortals reanimate. And now comes the combo-breaker. The Riptide rolls a 6 to hit with its Ion Accelerator, meaning an instant 10 hits - killing the entire squad. It's now up against the wire for Archon Dan, as his Immortals inflict a further wound before they're removed as casualties - will the Cryptek pass his Ever-living roll?



Yes. The Riptide flattens him again, but the Cryptek manages to force the final wound. Now it's just up to the Ever-living roll again...
...
..
.
Nope. R-R-Rematchhhhhhhh. 





The Riptide inflicts a massive nine wounds in the first turn, leaving only one Immortal and the Cryptek alive. No wounds are inflicted in return, but four Immortals reanimate. However the XV104 absolutely derps, missing all of its shots, while the Immortals strip a wound from it. 5 wounds are inflicted in the third turn, while the Necrons respond with naff all, not even reanimating. This leaves (again) just the Cryptek to face off against the Riptide. Unluckily for him, he doesn't pass his Ever-Living roll after taking a Fusion Blaster hit to the face, and remains down this time.

Congratulations CE5511!


_________________________________________________________________


And so here are the final standings for this game:

1. CE5511
2. Archon Dan
3. Filler #2
4. LTKage

A massive well done to CE5511 for winning, and also to Archon Dan and LTKage for making the final four. I shall endeavour to make more filler units like that Crusader one just to make things trickier for you guys - and let no one say that the Black Templars have a sub-par codex! These standings will be taken into account when the Hall of Fame rankings are finally developed (still WIP), and I'll see you guys in the next game.

Spanner out.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great game Archon and LTKage! Thanks for another game spanner! I really liked how you mixed up the fillers, that made it more interesting!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Congratulations CE5511 on taking first place. I won't deny I'm disappointed on not winning, but I'll take second for my first attempt. Hoping the next game comes soon. Thanks Spanner.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Called it!

Congrats CE5511, Archon Dan, and Lt Kage on an excellent game, and to Spanner for both setting up a fun UUG and whooping my ass with one of his fillers!

Bring on the next one:grin:


----------

